# Picking up brand new 229R Tomorrow...



## JMS (Aug 9, 2010)

Tomorrow I will be picking up my first handgun, ever. Sig- P229R. What do I need to know? Any special advice? Best accessories? Thanks in advance, friends.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Do a little reading here. Thoroughly clean it to remove the packing/shipping grease including the magazines BEFORE going to the range to shoot. Consider your accessories later, work on your basic marksmanship skills first. Enjoy it.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations. Safe shooting.


----------

